# Run in or Loafing Shed Plans



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been looking for plans for a basic run in or loafing shed with plywood or metal siding and slant roof. If you could share instructions and pictures if you have them would help me so much. It would be good to be able to make it smaller or larger. I know there is some crafty mini people out there.

Thanks for your help..........


----------



## chandab (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have any plans handy, but my husband built my mini barn, actually we converted two calving shelters he had built. You can see pictures on my website (link in signature). If you want to PM me, I'll see if I can dig up my husband's barn and shelter books and I'll see if I can find instructions and dimensions for a run-in (might even have a book myself).

Went and did a quick search and found this site that says they have free downloaded barn plans: http://www.barnplan.com/outbuildings-free-plans.html I don't know what they have or how good they are, but probably worth looking into.


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Mary!




I am going to watch this thread as I need some run in type sheds myself. My husband is going to make mine pretty big so that I can get in there with a tractor and clean in out.

I wish I could be of more help but I'm sure someone will post some photos.


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay... now don't get jealous of my fancy facilities







Here are some of our run ins and barns. They are nothing fancy but they get the job done. All except the metal run in (which is 18x21 and lined with wood) are made about the same way. For the wooden ones, we have 4 that are 12x16 (most have 2 8x12 stalls) and one that is 12x24 (with 3 stalls). I would say if you will have more than a couple horses in the paddock or pasture, it's often good to have a bigger run in that is split in two if possible. Just because it's big enough for all the horses who will need it, doesn't mean there won't probably be a horse who is determined to keep one of his/her friends out (they can be such turkeys!). Harvey built all of these and I love them... I don't really have plans. He just starts building them but you can kind of see how they are made from the pictures I think.


----------



## candycar (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have the plans either, but here are some pics of the building stage that shows the structure. The shed is 8x8 in these pics, but has been added onto to make 8x16. The second half is built the same, butted up against the door side but open in front like a run-in. From what it cost to build you could probably get a kit for an 8x16 shed about the same or cheaper. We had fun building it tho! That's my BIL, me and a friend in the pics.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine are like Jill's......and I have a couple of those carports, too





Just remember when building that lumber panels are 4X8 and you plan the size, distances between posts based on those measurements to need less cutting. If you have a lumber yard where you shop

ask them for their "discount/damaged" pile. I have gotten some perfect lumber, salt-treated and all, for 25% of orig cost simply because it was discolored, had slight damage, etc. Look, if I need an 8' board and the 12' one has damage at the END.....but costs far, far less, I buy it!! I have gotten some fantastic buys on 4X4 posts 2x4, 2x6 & 2x8 lumber by doing this. If you are doing a door, you need some smaller cuts, etc. At a farm you always find yourself in need of a board or post or two. My last buy is still nicely stacked....$120 for about $800 worth!





Another thing I have found for wind breaks and sides (like the carports), is panels of fencing. My son

worked for a while for a company who did a lot of work for a major outlet. When they installed new fence (mostly privacy, vinyl & wood), the old had to be hauled away for disposal. I have a stack of this wood fence panels!! Some panels have ends that need to have a few inches cut off of the bottom but this leaves a 5.5'X8' section. Some were in wonderful condition. A very inexpensive enclosure.



A couple of my fields now have a 8x16 or 8X24 run-in that cost me more for the tin on the roof than the entire balance of the building!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 12, 2009)

I meant to post and thank you earlier. Thank you all very much for posting your run ins. I am building 2 this weekend. One for my biggies and 1 for a few minis. They are currently sharing a big run in that is split down the middle with horse panels. The minis on one side and the biggies on the other. This is one of those metal ones like Jill's. It is covered on all sides with the end open. I am enclosing the end and making another barn out of it. It is 30x18 and 10' tall. I am replacing this run in with the smaller ones like Jill's. I can't wait to get my new barn set up. I am planning 3-4 mini stalls, grooming area and storage for tack.

Thank so much again for the pictures they are perfect and exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 12, 2009)

Maxi's Minis, I would love to see your pics when it's done. I just got a good deal on some steel,I hope to go on a lumber run this weekend



. It will be awhile before I can get the guys to build it,but atleast the lumber will be here. What size stalls are you doing? I'm not positive but our barn will be around 13'x 30',thats the size my trusses will do and they were free. I might have enough steel left over to have a good size run in,overhang.

Bess Kelly that's a very good tip on planning for the lumber sizes



.


----------

